# New cgm



## Martin62 (Dec 21, 2021)

This looks interesting,  more affordable than the dexcom one.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 21, 2021)

Martin62 said:


> This looks interesting, more affordable than the dexcom one.


Cheaper than Libre 2 (and 3, when it arrives), presuming the transmitter really does last 4 years (or at least longer than a month).

[That's based on my understanding, which may well be mistaken: £40 per sensor which lasts 14 days, and you must have a £20 transmitter which is reusable. For Libre it's just £50 per sensor, which last 14 days each. In both cases you'll need a compatible smartphone.]


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks interesting. I’m trying the Glucomen CGM at the moment but could look at this next, depending on how long the transmitter lasts it could work out cheaper, but as always it’s all about the accuracy for me.


----------



## Martin62 (Dec 21, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> Looks interesting. I’m trying the Glucomen CGM at the moment but could look at this next, depending on how long the transmitter lasts it could work out cheaper, but as always it’s all about the accuracy for me.


Lucyr how are you finding the glucomen cgm ? The only experience I have had with any of these type of devices was with a libre 2 which lasted 4 days before it died and was wildly inaccurate in its short lifetime.
I like the idea of using a cgm, don't like the high price, but if one came along that was accurate and affordable , I would be very happy.
Martin


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 21, 2021)

Martin62 said:


> Lucyr how are you finding the glucomen cgm ? The only experience I have had with any of these type of devices was with a libre 2 which lasted 4 days before it died and was wildly inaccurate in its short lifetime.
> I like the idea of using a cgm, don't like the high price, but if one came along that was accurate and affordable , I would be very happy.
> Martin


I’ve only had it on a few hours, but so far I’d rather use libre and cover the extra cost or balance with breaks between sensors. I’ll start a thread on it.


----------



## m1dnc (Dec 23, 2021)

Heck of a lot cheaper than Dexcom. I'll have to keep an eye on this.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 23, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> Heck of a lot cheaper than Dexcom. I'll have to keep an eye on this.


It'll be interesting to see how things shake out. It does seem like next year (when it seems like CGMs will be more available on prescription) there might well be three or four that might end up being available. Presuming they use different adhesives and so on, that should be good news for people who find Libre doesn't work for them as well as for those who're just allergic to the adhesive.


----------



## Andy777 (Jan 9, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Cheaper than Libre 2 (and 3, when it arrives), presuming the transmitter really does last 4 years (or at least longer than a month).
> 
> [That's based on my understanding, which may well be mistaken: £40 per sensor which lasts 14 days, and you must have a £20 transmitter which is reusable. For Libre it's just £50 per sensor, which last 14 days each. In both cases you'll need a compatible smartphone.]


----------



## Andy777 (Jan 9, 2022)

Martin, I have no smartphone and used the Freestyle libre reader, currently priced at £114 online.

While using the sensor, I took about half a dozen finger pricks and found them all pretty close. 

Please. how do I mark your post so as to see all your posts? I'd like to see what you have to say.
Andy


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 9, 2022)

Andy777 said:


> Martin, I have no smartphone and used the Freestyle libre reader, currently priced at £114 online.


We can reclaim the VAT, so we only pay the ex VAT price. (So a bit less than £50 for each sensor, and about the same for the Reader, if they ever sell them again.)


Andy777 said:


> Please. how do I mark your post so as to see all your posts? I'd like to see what you have to say.


Click on the person's name and that should show all the available information. He won't have said much about this CGM since I think it hasn't been released quite yet.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2022)

I f you buy the Libre direct from Abbott, you fill in the online form to claim the VAT reduction, it is easy to do.


----------



## Martin62 (Jan 9, 2022)

Andy 
I will be keeping a close eye on the glucorx cgm when it launches, with a plan to self fund to start with and hopefully it may be available on prescription later on in the year.
I did not have a good result with the libre2 although I know a lot of people do.
Not sure about marking posts , I think once you've commented on a post, you get notified every time there is a new comment.
Martin


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 9, 2022)

Im now planning to try this when it comes out, as the Glucomen one I’ve decided isn’t for me. There is a postage charge on the Gluco Aidex one which is £4.98 and via DPD, £39.95 per 2 week sensor is cheaper than libre and Glucomen though so worth the next try.


----------



## Martin62 (Jan 10, 2022)

It's free postage if you go for the starter set of 2 sensors and 1 transmitter for £98


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 10, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> It's free postage if you go for the starter set of 2 sensors and 1 transmitter for £98


When I tried adding it to my basket it charged me £4.98!


----------



## Martin62 (Jan 10, 2022)

That's weird as it says free shipping when I looked


----------

